# Any Installers Having This?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, with the advent of these more and more exotic materials, the customer may approve the first two strips installed but then change their minds and then think that the installer must have known that the paper wasn't appropriate to be hung.

Think grasscloth or some other material that could be interpreted as subjective in their beauty.

The character of some wallpapers include variance. Why has it become the installers responsibility to determine whether or not the decorator or customer would like the finished result?

It's as if we should now try to talk the customer out of having their material installed.

Spoiler alert, the factory representatives are no help.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

You pick it. We stick it. That's my motto. If a color or product wants to be changed I will pick up or have another delivered once. After that its on the HO.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> Ok, with the advent of these more and more exotic materials, the customer may approve the first two strips installed but then change their minds and then think that the installer must have known that the paper wasn't appropriate to be hung.
> 
> Think grasscloth or some other material that could be interpreted as subjective in their beauty.
> 
> ...


 Freeking decorators and factory reps, they suck


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

On another note, remember the old days?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

We hang strips of paper. Period. We don't pick it out. We don't recommend the design. We only propose to do our best based on our experience and expertise. We are damn good at what we do and we expect to be compensated fairly and appreciated for our efforts. Go get em Underdog!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Boco said:


> You pick it. We stick it. That's my motto. If a color or product wants to be changed I will pick up or have another delivered once. After that its on the HO.


That was back in the day. When you could get onto the same page with the client quickly because everyone was on the same wavelength with their logic and reason.
I think we are getting away from that.
I'm actually thinking of writing a contract.

Check these out. Who gets to decide what is ok variance if the decorator is out of pocket and the home owner isn't home? Do I just lose the days' work? And what's this let the paperhanger decide if the factory edges are terrible or not?... I've had instructions say it's up to the installer to determine whether or not the material CAN be hung.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> We hang strips of paper. Period. We don't pick it out. We don't recommend the design. We only propose to do our best based on our experience and expertise. We are damn good at what we do and we expect to be compensated fairly and appreciated for our efforts. Go get em Underdog!


Thanks, that was a nice shot in the arm.

Turns out though I'm terrible at conflict. I couldn't let the client understand the situation unless I criticized them. The homeowner approved the two strips and I wound up hanging eight rolls for free.

They didn't let me off the hook for the cost of the paper for three days. If they hadn't, I would have stood up for myself.

I wound up quitting the job by e-mail. This means that I prepared a master bedroom and an entry way for free (plus the eight rolls). It was worth it because there was a bar area and some very difficult grasscloth repairs in another room as well.

Lots of time for more drama so I would probably lose a lot of time and money with three rooms and repairs to do yet.

My dad taught me not to nickel and dime customers to death but this one was prime to duck out of, even at a loss.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Freeking decorators and factory reps, they suck


 She wouldn't come. Good thing though. The customer probably didn't want the rep to hear that she approved the first two strips saying it was beautiful.
She backed out of her statement by saying that I was in the way and she couldn't see the pattern clearly. *sigh*
Thing is, she took a picture of the first two strips and I wasn't in the photo. That's what I mean by people's ability to reason and think rationally is changing, not for the better. 

People can't see their responsibility any more.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> On another note, remember the old days?


 When I ask the homeowner to decide the top of a pattern, they STILL ask me if it's on the back.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Underdog said:


> Thanks, that was a nice shot in the arm.
> 
> Turns out though I'm terrible at conflict. I couldn't let the client understand the situation unless I criticized them. The homeowner approved the two strips and I wound up hanging eight rolls for free.
> 
> ...


I would send them an invoice with a professionally worded statement for compensation based on services provided.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> I would send them an invoice with a professionally worded statement for compensation based on services provided.


If I hadn't already sent them this:


Hey *****, 

I've been thinking hard about your job and I've come to the conclusion that I'm not going to be able to finish it. You're going to need to find another installer. I'm sorry but I'm very off balance and don't know that I can complete it to my satisfaction, and I need to be confident in my workmanship.

To help take the sting out of your having to get another installer, please take the prep work and materials I've contributed to the project as a courtesy. I apologize for the inconvenience.

I know this will disappoint you, and it's painful for me. I am sorry, but I'm not going to change my mind.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

You know what UD, I think you're a nice guy and they are unfortunate that you won't be around to give them the job that I'm sure that you could have provided. Hang in there man, and stand up for yourself. I think you deserve respect.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> You know what UD, I think you're a nice guy and they are unfortunate that you won't be around to give them the job that I'm sure that you could have provided. Hang in there man, and stand up for yourself. I think you deserve respect.


I would not have been so nice:no:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would just get into pressure washing. That's what everyone else is doing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I would just get into pressure washing. That's what everyone else is doing.


but, but, but, you get all wet:blink:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Underdog seems to get these 'difficult customers' on a regular basis. I think it's time to start getting a deposit before starting any work......


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gwarel;1204874[COLOR=red said:


> ]Underdog seems to get these 'difficult customers' on a regular basis.[/COLOR] I think it's time to start getting a deposit before starting any work......


Yea, I don't have that problem.










Maybe because I hang paper about 6 times a year


----------



## fanggo (May 16, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> We hang strips of paper. Period. We don't pick it out. We don't recommend the design. We only propose to do our best based on our experience and expertise. We are damn good at what we do and we expect to be compensated fairly and appreciated for our efforts. Go get em Underdog!


Not always that cut and dry. Our job is not only to apply the W/P but to be there for the client. 

More than once I have been asked to hang grasscloth and it was too stiff to go manipulate corners, even after soaking. So, we work with the client. Information.

Just not "we hang and too bad.".


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

fanggo said:


> "we hang and too bad.".


Pretty sure that's not what I said........


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

And I didn't take it that way but I still appreciate what Fanngo said.

I guess I was looking for idiosyncrasies, any obstacles that I can relate to.
Every week I have unusual stuff now.

Even the old stuff crops up. Last week I had an eight piece photo mural which I haven't hung for a while. Luckily liters can be Googled (thank you Europe, for metric). I have to hope the shading will be ok. Do I bring it up before I hang? Will this make the home owner more critical as they watch the splotches dry out?

I'm serious, I have to ask myself if I want to talk the client out of installing the material.

But with it came a three piece mural which I've never done. I had to make a template to smooth the wall and fit it. I had to sneak out to Michael's to get some craft paint to match the seam because the factory edge left a white streak on the edge.

It's always something, so I could be encouraged by hearing of any war stories. If there aren't any, then I understand that now.

Stiff grasscloth and they want it wrapped or on the switchplates. I found a soulmate. These things I can relate to.

Here are the two murals I installed since I started this thread and next week I see some issues raising their ugly heads.

Chris, my goal is to hang 6 times a year.


----------

